# Tropical Storm Kirk (2012)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Who says NOAA doesn't have a warped sense of humor?


> KIRK IS NOT EXPECTED TO LIVE LONG AND PROSPER.


FULL RELEASE HERE


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Those guys hardly ever crack a smile.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.khaaan.com

Just sayin'...


----------

